# Reggie Miller to be on the Dan Patrick Show soon



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Reggie Miller will be a guest on ESPN Radio's Dan Patrick show soon........ i just heard Patrick say he will be coming up during the show. The show is til 4pm ET.....

They didn't say what they will talk about, i'm just assuming Reggie Miller will be making his first public opinion on the Artest issue.... i wonder what Uncle Reggie has to say!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I really hope he disses the s*** out of him, although I doubt he will.........



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I disagree. Uncle Reg pulls no punches. He will be honest, as always. If someone could please let me know what he says, that would be great. I'm really swamped with work and school today and won't be listening.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I really hope he disses the s*** out of him, although I doubt he will.........
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


He'll be on soon... heres the link to listen live: http://espnradio.espn.go.com/espnradio/show?showId=danpatrick

yeah i doubt he disses him but theres no way he sides with him either. This is the team that reggie build and artest has just tried to ruin it.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

absolutebest said:


> I disagree. Uncle Reg pulls no punches. He will be honest, as always. If someone could please let me know what he says, that would be great. I'm really swamped with work and school today and won't be listening.


Will do.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

MillerTime said:


> Will do.


 I can record it for you guys.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

MillerTime said:


> He'll be on soon... heres the link to listen live: http://espnradio.espn.go.com/espnradio/show?showId=danpatrick


Thanx for the link doggy....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> I can record it for you guys.



That'll be great...

Thanx Spongy......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Dan Patrick just said, that Miller will be on at 3:30pm ET.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

He will be on soon, between 3pm and 3:30.... Patrick said 330 like 40min ago but just said up next lol.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Reggie will be on the show in 20minutes....... so 325ish....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

5min.....


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I actually had a sec to tune into the last minute... Reggie said (a loose quote) "There isn't another player out there like Ron Artest. Nor do they want another player like Ron Artest. NOR DO THE PACERS WANT ANOTHER PLAYER LIKE RON ARTEST!"

DP said he thinks that it is all about money. I have to agree. Ron has too many people whispering **** in his ears. He needs to let go of QB and this Ron Artest image thing and be a professional. Get his *** outta here.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Nothing really was said. He said Pacers won't get equal value for Ron. He said that Ron is confused because he keeps saying he needs to change cities but he said even if goes and plays Iceland or Toronto, people will still remember Detriot.

He was asked if he was the GM would he do a Peja for Artest stright for it, and he said the Kings wouldn't do that because Artest's value is not that high right now. He said Artest must be getting bad advice from someone because he has never seen this side of Artest before.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Reggie Miller on DP

My feed went out for like 15 seconds, towards the end.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> Nothing really was said. He said Pacers won't get equal value for Ron. He said that Ron is confused because he keeps saying he needs to change cities but he said even if goes and plays Iceland or Toronto, people will still remember Detriot.
> 
> He was asked if he was the GM would he do a Peja for Artest stright for it, and he said the Kings wouldn't do that because Artest's value is not that high right now. He said Artest must be getting bad advice from someone because he has never seen this side of Artest before.


It's all of the people that Ron supports back in Queensbridge. That guy has a bad crew, a la Iverson in past years before he grew up. And this is _not_ a racist statement. I am White and used to hang with a bad crew back in the day. All he talks about is his music and money/fame. I know that he loves basketball, so this has to be mostly coming from somewhere else. His people telling him that he's better than Jermaine, worth more than 7-mil, could be as good as Kobe and LBJ, etc... a bunch of bull****, really. But I think we could add to the deal and bring in a re-signed Peja. I think Bird could convince him to sign-and-trade. I really do. Hopefully, we won't give up Freddie, Foster or Granger. Hell, even Cro. At least he is proud to wear our colors.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> His people telling him that he's better than Jermaine


True



> worth more than 7-mil


Very true.



> could be as good as Kobe and LBJ


Not as true.



> Hell, even Cro.


He has a pretty bad contract, but for some reason I don't want to let him go. He's been a Pacer his whole career, and seems to be acting like a veteran this year. Even moreso, he's showing it. Straining his back on a dunk. :laugh:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't know, man, Ron's people seem to be telling him some out there stuff. I wouldn't doubt that they are telling him he can win the MVP elsewhere.


----------

